# 2008 NBA Playoffs: (5) Houston Rockets vs. (4) Utah Jazz (Series Thread 1-2 )



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*2008 NBA Playoffs: First Round*















*[55-27]**[54-28]*
*2-4*







*Alston | McGrady | Battier | Scola | Mutombo*



*Rockets Bench*




































*Landry | Jackson | Head | Hayes | Brooks*





*Williams | Brewer | Kirilenko | Boozer | Okur*



*Jazz Bench*




































*Harpring | Millsap | Korver | Price | Miles*



*Season Series*: *Jazz 2-1 Rockets*
Season Game 1 (November 1st) - EnergySolutions Arena
*Rockets 106*, Jazz 95

Season Game 2 (January 27th) - Toyota Center
*Jazz 97*, Rockets 89

Season Game 3 (April 14th) - EnergySolutions Arena
*Jazz 105*, Rockets 96



*Stats Comparison*

Rockets 96.8, *Jazz 106.5* (Points Per Game)
*Rockets 92.2*, Jazz 99.2 (Points Per Game Allowed)
Rockets +4.5, *Jazz +7.3* (Points Per Game Differential)
Rockets .449, *Jazz .499* (Field Goal Percentage)
*Rockets .433*, Jazz .459 (Field Goal Percentage Allowed)
Rockets .342, *Jazz .374* (3-point Percentage)
Rockets .365, *Jazz .355* (3-point Percentage Allowed)
Rockets .727, *Jazz .759* (Free Throw Percentage)
Rockets 21.4, *Jazz 26.5* (Assists Per Game)
*Rockets 19.0*, Jazz 19.8 (Assists Per Game Allowed)
Rockets +2.4, *Jazz +6.7* (Assists Per Game Differential)
*Rockets 44.6*, Jazz 40.9 (Rebounds Per Game)
Rockets 40.6, *Jazz 37.8* (Opponents' Rebounds Per Game)
*Rockets +4.0*, Jazz +3.1 (Rebound Differential)
*Rockets 5.1*, Jazz 4.4 (Blocks Per Game)
*Rockets 4.6*, Jazz 5.1 (Opponents' Blocks per Game)
Rockets 7.3, *Jazz 8.8* (Steals Per Game)
Rockets 7.7, *Jazz 7.5* (Opponents' Steals per Game)
*Rockets 13.8*, Jazz 14.6 (Turnovers Per Game)
Rockets 13.3, *Jazz 16.0* (Turnovers forced Per Game)

















*Team Leaders*
*McGrady (21.8) [PPG] Boozer (21.3)
Scola (6.4) [RPG] Boozer (10.4)
McGrady (5.8) [APG] Williams (10.6)*​


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*

You should Brooks on the bench aswell. With rafer out Brooks will get lots of playing time. Hope he can play to his potential vs Deron.

Or can we cut Woods? And get another PG?? Too late probably
4 PGs 2 of them injured going into the playoffs. So frustrating.....

Schedule
Game 1 - Sat April 19 Utah at Houston 8:30PM 9:30PM ESPN
Game 2 - Mon April 21 Utah at Houston 8:30PM 9:30PM TNT
Game 3 - Thu April 24 Houston at Utah 8:30PM 10:30PM TNT
Game 4 - Sat April 26 Houston at Utah 8:30PM 10:30PM ESPN
Game 5 * Tue April 29 Utah at Houston TBD TBD TBD
Game 6 * Fri May 2 Houston at Utah TBD TBD TBD
Game 7 * Sun May 4 Utah at Houston TBD TBD TBD


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*

I seriously hope Adelman has something under his sleeve, and that McGrady will step up to the next next level in the playoffs.


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*

Finally the playoffs are here. Jazz are probably favorites but I keep telling myself the Rockets are going to win.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*

*Payback time baby!:raised_ey
Rockets better win.*


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*

So we meet again...We must win.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*

We need to start Chuck Hayes at PF to guard Boozer, i think he matches up with him pretty good. Scola can also start at center because he can guard Okur all the way to the 3-point line.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*

Not wishing anyone ill will but, Deron is a bit banged up too. Hopefully it will affect his series. I really hope Adeleman does not let Okur sit out at the 3pt line and shot all day against Deke.

Again, I really think you put Shane on Deron and see if Brewer can prove he can beat whatever PG we have in there guarding him.

I like Houston in 6!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*

We need to protect home court. Jazz are terrible on the road but almost impossible to beat at home. Once again I feel like this is going to be a series of home games.

Maybe this time though, we can grab a rebound in the last 45 seconds.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*

I do not want the same thing happening twice!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*



OneBadLT123 said:


> We need to protect home court. Jazz are terrible on the road but almost impossible to beat at home. Once again I feel like this is going to be a series of home games.
> 
> Maybe this time though, we can grab a rebound in the last 45 seconds.


what he said

we can't let our offense look like what it looked like last year


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*

The thing that gives me hope is we have the forwards who can guard both Boozer, and Okur now. Last year, we only had Yao, and Chuck Hayes, which having Yao on a much faster Boozer proved to be a disaster.

Now we actually have bodies that can guard Okur out in the high post, and Boozer down in the low block.

The main key is can we contain Deron with our weak back court?

Battier will lock AK47 down, just like last year and make him cry again.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*

I think its time to send out our secret weapon:







+







=










http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1956133
That list needs to be updated.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*

^:lol:

But Deron's their best player.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*

Adelman will have to answer alot of questions before the first game.

1. Does Mutombo get any game time and if he does who does he defend?
2. With Rafer out who fills in at PG behind Jackson? Brooks Head McGrady
3. Should Battier defend Deron? If not should he get less minutes as none of the wing players are going to defeat us (as luther gives us more offense)? (we can live with Kirilenko or Brewer trying to beat us) 
4. Does Novak get minutes? Considering once again the wing players arent going to destroy us.
5. Do we concentrate on the home games? Or both home and away? Considering the Jazz's home and away records
6. How many minutes does McGrady play?(48mis?) Who should be on when McGrady is off?
7. Who matches up better against Okur & Boozer?

My answers.
1. Deke shouldnt play against the Jazz. 
2. Head (but if he struggles Brooks)
3. Yes Battier should defend Deron. If that doesnt work then reduce his minutes.
4. Yes.
5. Both duh.
6. Approx 42mpg
7. Scola - Okur Hayes - Boozer


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*

Do I make a game thread for every game?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*

CONCERNED! Yes, Tracy averaged 30 against the Jazz this year BUT, he had 47 in the game we won and only 21, 22 in the games we lost which comes out to 30 per game.

I know that other players will have to setup BUT, TMac has to average at least 35 while shooting a decent percentage in order for us to have any sort of shot at winning.

I am really excited at seeing the Landry/Harpring matchup. Two very strong guys going at each other. I also like the Scola/Milsap matchup too.

Let's get it on. (Added bonus, UFC PPV Saturday too!)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz*



Cornholio said:


> Do I make a game thread for every game?


I think it would be a better idea. After around game 3 or 4 it is going to be hard to figure out the flow of the thread.
Ill make this a series discussion thread, and you make the game 1 thread.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz (Series Discussion Thr*

Here comes the revenge time. We are going to take this series no matter what. Let's go get them.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz (Series Discussion Thr*

I think it's worth noting that McGrady has the same PER as Ronnie Brewer and plays inferior defense.

His PER since Yao went out has been about 15 -- somewhere between Jamario Moon's and Josh Boone's.

I don't think there has been a star player in the history of the NBA with a PER that low.

It's mostly because of his incredibly inefficient scoring.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz (Series Discussion Thr*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XG_zaufEU4A&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XG_zaufEU4A&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz (Series Discussion Thr*

bump?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

If we can get another solid performance from your role players/alston again this is going back to Houston tied.

Then it starts all over, with it being a best of 3 and us having home court again.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I hate Mehmet Okur and Andrei Kirilenko. They flop like no one else and continue to get rewarded for it. Did you see Kirilenko's flop under the basket on the last Jazz possession, with 0.2 seconds left? I was genuinely scared they were going to fall for it.


----------

